# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Quel est le langage des "vrais" programmeurs ? Qu'utilise l'lite des dveloppeurs ?

## Katleen Erna

*Quel est le langage des "vrais" programmeurs ? Qu'utilise l'lite des dveloppeurs ?*

Depuis des lustres, les programmeurs du monde entier s'affrontent dans une guerre trs srieuse pour dterminer quel est le meilleur langage de programmation existant, et surtout, quelle lite constitue le groupe des "vrais programmeurs".

L'lite utilisant forcment la crme des langages, chacun dfend sa paroisse. Pour des rsultats pas toujours trs objectifs... Et surtout, jamais en accord avec ceux de son voisin qui n'est forcment qu'un "noob", puisqu'il n'utilise pas le meilleur langage...

C'est le serpent qui se mord la queue.

Source : Un petit cartoon rsumant bien cette situation cocasse 

 ::fleche::  Selon-vous, quel est le langage des VRAIS dveloppeurs ? Pourquoi ?

----------


## gnoirzox

Pour ma part, tant actuellement sur un projet en assembleur. Il me semble que c'est ce langage qui correspond vraiment pour les "vrais" programmeurs (les meilleurs). Car bien qu'il soit plus compliqu, demandant plus de temps pour la production et qu'il ne soit pas portable. Il a quand mme de grandes qualits comme la rapidit d'excution et la lgret des programmes produits. De plus, il permet de comprendre comment fonctionne la machine sur laquelle le programme doit tre excut. Le meilleur exemple que je puisse donner pour ce langage est le systme d'exploitation MenuetOS qui a une interface graphique du type Windows XP et qui tient sur une disquette de 1,44 Mo !  :8O:

----------


## Leonhart

Je suis pour l'Assembleur aussi.
Vu qu'il est la base de tous les langages, le maitriser revient  maitriser tous les autres  ::mouarf::

----------


## metagoto

Un "vrai" programmeur est un type qui programme/automatise tous ses trucs.
En l'occurrence, la liste que je propose: 

- bash, sh, zsh etc
- python
- C
- haskell

Apres le mec peut programmer avec VB ou php, peu importe. Ses tools, il se les construit/assemble lui mme avec la liste ci-dessus.

----------


## Michal

> Le meilleur exemple que je puisse donner pour ce langage est le systme d'exploitation MenuetOS qui a une interface graphique du type Windows XP et qui tient sur une disquette de 1,44 Mo !


je viens de tester sous virtualbox et c'est impressionnant que tout a tienne sur une disquette  :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   ::hola::

----------


## peesse

Je vais surement pass pour un gros noob ou pire, pour un nourrisseur de troll... Mais pour moi, il n'y a pas vraiment "UN" langage de "VRAI" programmeur, mais plutt des langages de pointes adapts  chaque domaine d'utilisation.

Au boulot, je vois des trucs balze tourns sur du SOLAR datant de Matusalem, idem pour du bull. Je vois aussi des serveurs de transfert multi-protocoles redondants cris intgralement en shell...

A chaque utilisation, son langage de pointe (mme si, je concde que pour avoir fait un peu d'assembleur, ce langage est vraiment jouissif).

----------


## Teocali

Un vrai programmeur sait parfaitement que cette question n'a pas de sens,  ::D:  car le meilleur langage, c'est celui qui convient a la situation (a la fois technique et logistique). Non, le vrai programmeur, c'est celui qui sait s'adapter et qui ne s'enferme pas dans un langage, justement...

Teocali

----------


## Mikmacer

L'algorithme ??

----------


## nouknouk

> Un vrai programmeur sait parfaitement que cette question n'a pas de sens,  car le meilleur langage, c'est celui qui convient a la situation (a la fois technique et logistique). Non, le vrai programmeur, c'est celui qui sait s'adapter et qui ne s'enferme pas dans un langage, justement...
> 
> Teocali


+100

Le "vrai" programmeur sera justement celui qui a compris cela et ne perdra pas de son prcieux temps dans des dbats striles comme celui-l amha.

----------


## kamus

c'est quoi un vrai programmeur ?  ::mouarf:: 

La programmation doit sortir des sphres de l'intello boutonneux ou des languages aux syntaxes obscures et doit tre dmocratise...

A l'aide de vues et de perspectives diffrentes de l'criture des lignes de code , tout le monde devrait pouvoir faire de l'informatique. 

le future est donc  des solutions d'abstractions qui parlent directement aux gens , par exemple , une programmation entirement graphique que tout le monde, du gosse de 8 ans aux vieux de 80 ans n'ayant jamais fait d'informatique , pourrait matriser juste en reliant des symboles  l'cran.

C'est d'ailleurs pour a que des produits comme flash ont fonctionn , parce qu'ils apportent une autre perspective d'entre dans l'informatique qui se veut non litiste. Comment comprendre le language objet plus facilement qu'en manipulant leur hirarchie directement  l'cran ?

Dans 20 ans , dvelopper un logiciel complexe sera aussi commun que d'envoyer un mail ou remplir un tableau access, parce qu'il existera des outils qui parlent au nophytes. C'est d'ailleurs un de mes projets  ::ccool:: 
qui s'inspire de solutions comme MAX ou REAKTOR , permettant de dvelopper des solutions audio sans tre ingnieur.
Au diable l'litisme.

----------


## gwinyam

> Un vrai programmeur sait parfaitement que cette question n'a pas de sens,  car le meilleur langage, c'est celui qui convient a la situation (a la fois technique et logistique). Non, le vrai programmeur, c'est celui qui sait s'adapter et qui ne s'enferme pas dans un langage, justement...
> 
> Teocali


Tu parles bien l'ami.

----------


## guigz2000

Un vrai programmeur va utiliser le language qu'on lui demande d'utiliser.Le truc qui est important est la conception du programme et non son implementation(l'implementation,c'est de la cuisine)

----------


## Aquaa

> +100
> 
> Le "vrai" programmeur sera justement celui qui a compris cela et ne perdra pas de son prcieux temps dans des dbats striles comme celui-l amha.


 ::ccool::  +1

----------


## FR119492

Bonjour  tous!



> Quel est le langage des "vrais" programmeurs ?


A mon avis, la question n'a pas de sens: pour chaque type de tches, c'est un autre langage qui est le meilleur. Pour moi, qui suis spcialis dans le calcul numrique, c'est le Fortran, mais je suis conscient que a fait bien rigoler ceux qui sont confronts  d'autres tches. Le "vrai" programmeur est celui qui sait choisir le langage le mieux adapt  ce qu'il doit faire, et pour a, il doit matriser toute une palette de langages; il faudrait y penser lorsqu'on planifie la formation des futurs informaticiens.
Jean-Marc Blanc

----------


## GoTrUnKo

Les "vrais" programmeurs n'ont pas besoin d'apprendre tel ou tel langage, ils ont juste besoin d'avoir la logique. C'est pourquoi quelque soit la situation, l'application  dvelopper, l'environnement d'excution, le bon langage est simplement l'agorithme...
Tous les langages ont des points positifs et ngatifs, il faut juste faire les bons choix techniques.

----------


## Camille_B

Au sujet "des" Assembleurs :



> Vu qu'il est la base de tout les langages, le maitriser revient  maitriser tout les autres


C'est vraiment n'importe quoi.

Prenons Perl. L'interprteur Perl est crit en C, il est donc bas sur C. Selon cette logique absurde, matriser C c'est matriser Perl.

Ce qui est faux.

Matriser Java, cela suffit-t-il  matriser Jython et Jruby ?

Etc. etc.

Pour le reste, rien  ajouter. Il y a de mauvais langages, il y a de bons langages, mais LE langage n'existe pas, et n'existera jamais. Un langage de programmation est fait pour exprimer d'une certaine manire quelque chose, et la manire est affaire de sensibilit et de pragmatisme.

----------


## exodev

> Il y a de mauvais langages, il y a de bons langages


Ah je l'attendais celle-l  ::aie:: 




> Le mauvais langage, tu vois c'est un langage, tu codes un truc et t'obtiens quelque chose. Tandis que le bon langage, c'est un langage tu vois, tu codes un truc et t'obtiens quelque chose, mais c'est un bon langage

----------


## GuiDjad

> Ah je l'attendais celle-l


 ::mouarf::  Bien trouv  ::mouarf:: 




> Un vrai programmeur sait parfaitement que cette question n'a pas de sens, car le meilleur langage, c'est celui qui convient a la situation (a la fois technique et logistique). Non, le vrai programmeur, c'est celui qui sait s'adapter et qui ne s'enferme pas dans un langage, justement...
> 
> Teocali


Suis d'accord avec a. Et en plus on n'a pas toujours le choix du langage (Essayez dvelopper un jeu en Python pour IPhone  ::aie:: ) alors rester enfermer dans un langage c'est pas digne d'un programmeur...

----------


## rannik

Rien compris  la question. Il y aurait donc des vrais programmeurs et des programmeurs en plastique ?

J'essaie dja de trouver quel langage se rapproche le plus du concept de pierre philosophale et a me prend pas mal de temps, quoique quand on regarde ruby et io ils semblent qu'il y ait un debut d'alchimie ... et pourtant ils sont toujours tout en bas de tous les classements sur les langages  ::mouarf::

----------


## OWickerman

> Selon-vous, quel est le langage des VRAIS dveloppeurs ? Pourquoi ?


Je dirai l'anglais. La majorit des notices techniques sont en anglais, la majorit des mots rservs des langages informatiques sont des mots anglais.
Le vrai dveloppeur doit donc parler un anglais de bon niveau (au minimum C1 dans le CECR).

----------


## dvdbly

> Je suis pour l'Assembleur aussi.
> Vu qu'il est la base de tous les langages, le maitriser revient  maitriser tous les autres


Syllogisme tolkiennien ?! ...




> [...]
> Au diable l'litisme.


On voit ce que a donne avec Facebook, par exemple... quelqu'un a vu le  reportage sur les dedipics hier soir ?

----------


## Thorna

> Je dirai l'anglais. La majorit des notices techniques sont en anglais, la majorit des mots rservs des langages informatiques sont des mots anglais.
> Le vrai dveloppeur doit donc parler un anglais de bon niveau (au minimum C1 dans le CECR).


Bien tent, mais perdu : l'anglais est une _langue_, pas un _langage_ !
Pour l'assembleur, bien vu, mais quelle est la proportion, dans ce cas, de _vrais_ programmeurs dans ces forums ? 0,1 % ?
Comme dit plus haut, le langage utilis doit tre celui qui convient : soit au besoin, soit au programmeur. Et c'est encore mieux s'il convient aux deux.

----------


## dvdbly

> Bien tent, mais perdu : l'anglais est une _langue_, pas un _langage_ !
> [...]


Pas sr : Shakespeare (programming language)

Sinon :
[La langue comme systme] *A.  −  1.*  Systme de signes vocaux et/ou graphiques,  conventionnels, utilis par un groupe d'individus pour l'expression du  mental et la communication.
(http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/langue)

*C.  −* _P.  ext._ *1.*  Systme de symboles quelconques, d'objets  institus comme signes, permettant  des individus de communiquer entre  eux.
et
*I.  −*  [Le  langage comme facult et comme systme] *A.  −*  Facult que les hommes possdent d'exprimer  leur pense et de communiquer entre eux au moyen d'un systme de signes  conventionnels vocaux et/ou graphiques constituant une langue; _p.  mton._ le langage comme ralisation de cette facult. 
(http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/langage)

La distinction peut-tre subtile...

----------


## azerwhite

Alors je ne sais plus ou j'ai trouv cette perle (ne pas comprendre : perl) mais j'ai bien aim leur diffrent point de vue (voir miniature attaches).


De xkcd j'aime bien (dans le mme thme) cette planche.


Bien sr pour moi le langage ne compte pas ! seul la satisfaction du client (et si possible la mienne) donc quand on parle d'un langage en disant : 


> Il me semble que c'est ce langage qui correspond vraiment pour les "vrais" programmeurs (les meilleurs). Car bien qu'il soit plus compliqu, demandant plus de temps pour la production et qu'il ne soit pas portable. Il a quand mme de grandes qualits comme la rapidit d'excution et la lgret des programmes produits


 c'est dur a entendre aujourd'hui. (j'ai mme cru que c'tait de l'humour mais en faite je doute de moi l)

----------


## Lordsephiroth

> Je dirai l'anglais. La majorit des notices techniques sont en anglais, la majorit des mots rservs des langages informatiques sont des mots anglais.
> Le vrai dveloppeur doit donc parler un anglais de bon niveau (au minimum C1 dans le CECR).


Ide originale et qui me plait. Le vrai programmeur n'est pas tant celui qui arrive  coder le plus vite et le plus efficacement ce qu'il a en tte, mais celui qui arrive  comprendre ce que l'utilisateur lambda de son systme (excusez moi ma remarque fministe et dgradante), en un mot la blonde de la rception, doit et veut en faire. Le langage naturel reste donc  mon avis l'outil principal du programmeur.

Sinon, techniquement, comme dis plus haut, chaque situation a son graal. Dans ma branche ou l'architecture est base SOA, le langage est indiffrent. Ce qui est critique est le stockage de l'information et sa reprsentation. En ce sens, XML devient le plus important (mme si ce n'est pas  proprement parler un langage de "programmation")

----------


## Ehma

- Le mauvais programmeur c'est le gars qui arrive, on lui donne du travail et il programme. 

- Oui a c'est recta, c'est vraiment l'exemple type du mauvais programmeur.

- Par contre le vrai programmeur, c'est le gars qui arrive, on lui donne du travail et il programme. Mais .... C'est le vrai programmeur...

C'est un peu a non ?

*C'est quoi un vrai programmeur ?*

Donc tous ceux qui utilisent VB, Delphi, PHP, ... sont des faux/mauvais programmeurs  ?

----------


## Ehma

> Je suis pour l'Assembleur aussi.
> Vu qu'il est la base de tous les langages, le maitriser revient  maitriser tous les autres


C'est sr qu'avec l'assembleur on maitrise  fond le concept "orient objet" !

----------


## haraelendil

Je suis d'accord avec le principe qu'un bon dveloppeur doit avant tout avoir une logique de programmation, qui permet ensuite de s'adapter un peu  tous les langages.

Sinon pour ce qui est de l'assembleur, je ne suis pas d'accord quand  son utilit: Par exemple, tant programmeur principalement pour des systmes embarqus ou conomiser la moindre instruction compte, je ne programme pas en assembleur, majoritairement en C (et en C++ sur PC classique), et  partir du moment ou on connait bien le processeur et le compilateur, le code produit en C vaut largement un code fait tout en assembleur. Il suffit de se creuser un peu la tte, tudier a machine et comment le compilateur convertit telle ou telle instruction C, et on peut faire du code trs efficace.

Pour moi, un bon dveloppeur doit avant tout avoir une logique de programmeur et connaitre ses outils pour faire du bon boulot.

----------


## supertonic

C++, Java, DotNet  ::aie::  en ayant fait de l'assembleur et / ou connaitre l'architecture von neumann

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

le meilleur langage web est celui qui permet une production rapide, un peu normalise et SURTOUT une maintenance rapide et pas cher sur le march.
La performance du language (dans le sens rapidit) n'est absoluement pas un argument ,tant le hardware volue plus vite que le software.

----------


## ash.ice.loky

Le langage ultime comme on veut bien l'appel, permettrait de tout faire, or ce langage n'existe pas. Certains ont essay de s'en approcher, JAVA et puis .Net avec C#.

Les "pro" de l'assembleur que vous tes ne devraient donc avoir aucun mal  me faire un site web puisque vous tes les meilleurs dveloppeurs avec le meilleur langage. Et la rponse est NON. Ce raisonnement par l'absurde dmontre juste que chacun voit midi  sa porte si je suis le roi des sites web je vais dire JAVA/C#/PHP/AS ... si je fais de l'embarquer ce sera ASM/C/JAVA ... bref on revient toujours au mme point un langage rpond  un besoin et s'il existe autant de langage c'est parce qu'il existe une quantit de besoins diffrents.

----------


## ZeGuizmo

Bon le dbat n'est pas gnialement pos, mais la BD je la trouve vraiment marrante  ::mouarf::

----------


## Patriarch24

Si a c'est pas un sujet  troll...
Par ailleurs la BD ne parle pas de langage mais d'outil (emacs, vim etc.). Et je la trouve trs marrante car trs vraie.

----------


## tenebriox

Moi je pensais plutt au HTML qui permet  condition de le maitriser parfaitement de faire des applications avec une rapidit et une efficacit sans gal, mais c'est rserv  l'lite seulement !

----------


## azerwhite

> - Le mauvais programmeur c'est le gars qui arrive, on lui donne du travail et il programme. 
> - Oui a c'est recta, c'est vraiment l'exemple type du mauvais programmeur.
> - Par contre le vrai programmeur, c'est le gars qui arrive, on lui donne du travail et il programme. Mais .... C'est le vrai programmeur...
> C'est un peu a non ?
> *C'est quoi un vrai programmeur ?*
> Donc tout ceux qui utilisent VB, Delphi, PHP, ... sont des faux/mauvais programmeurs  ?


Non et oui! un programmeur il programme c'est tout ! il choisit pas son langage.



> Certains ont essay de s'en approcher, JAVA et puis .Net avec C#.


Euuh, JAVA essaie de se rapprocher du langage ultime? Pour moi il ne sait que s'en loigner. Mais l n'est pas le dbat.


Le sujet du post est de trouver des blagues, bd etc sur les diffrents langage de programmation. J'ai du mal  croire le nombre de personne qui rponde srieusement  ce topic.
D'ailleurs, avant mme de dfinir le meilleur langage vous ne posez mme pas les critres de comparaison, d'valuation. Si vous voulez le faire srieusement vous tes pri de dfinir les critres.

Sinon moi je vote pour le Binaire ^^

----------


## guigz2000

Pour ce qui est de l'assembleur,on ne peut pas parler d'un langage.Il y a tellement de processeurs differents qui ont tous une architecture et un jeu d'instructions diffrent qu'il est impossible de dgager un langage unifi.

Pour ce qui est de la connaissance de l'assembleur, je pense que c'est trs bon de le connaitre un peu,mais je ne pense absolument pas que a soit la panace. Avec les processeurs actuels, le jeu d'instructions est tellement pointu qu'il est trs compliqu de produire un code qui soit portable et qui soit vraiment optimal.

Pour moi,un bon programmeur va concevoir son programme pour qu'il soit fonctionnel, extensible et debuggable facilement et comprhensible par d'autres. Le langage est secondaire car on peut faire n'importe quel programme avec n'importe quel langage. C'est parfois plus dur, mais rarement impossible (par exemple,on peut programmer objet avec du C, c'est chiant, mais faisable), en plus, souvent, quand on fait de la maintenance, on se retrouve oblig d'utiliser un programme et des fonctions qui sont ecrits dans un langage exotique. Il faut s'avoir s'adapter.

----------


## stargates

Je trouve que le meilleur langage est celui qu'on matrise  :;):

----------


## rannik

> Moi je pensais plutt au HTML qui permet  condition de le maitriser parfaitement de faire des applications avec une rapidit et une efficacit sans gal, mais c'est rserv  l'lite seulement !


Tu es srieux ?

----------


## gangsoleil

Bonjour,




> Un vrai programmeur sait parfaitement que cette question n'a pas de sens,  car le meilleur langage, c'est celui qui convient a la situation (a la fois technique et logistique). Non, le vrai programmeur, c'est celui qui sait s'adapter et qui ne s'enferme pas dans un langage, justement...


En dpit de toutes les autres rponses, celle-ci reste la plus - ou la seule - vraie.

----------


## buenol

La difference entre entre un bon et un mauvais programmeur...

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x27eb1_les-inconnus-les-chasseurs_fun"]Dailymotion - Les inconnus - les chasseurs - une vido Comdie et Humour@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x27eb1@@AMEPARAM@@x27eb1[/ame]

----------


## wixaw

Le langage c'est juste une syntaxe, donc il n' y a pas de bon ou de mauvais langages et il n'y a pas Le langage.

L'important dans un programme ce n'est pas tant le langage que ce que vous avez fait avec. Ainsi, le "vrai" programmeur serait celui qui est capable de maitriser le plus de langages possibles et choisir celui qui serait le plus appropri  ce qu'il veut faire.

Aprs certains langages permettent de coder normment de chose mais la gnricit a se paie et ceux-ci sont plutt lents et lourds (l je sens que je vais me faire engueuler... ::mrgreen:: )
D'autres sont trs optimiss et spcialiss, mais ils ne sont pas portables et pas toujours trs rpandus...

La question du "vrai" langage de programmation n'a donc pas de sens.

----------


## OWickerman

> Bien tent, mais perdu : l'anglais est une _langue_, pas un _langage_ !


langage, nom masculin
Sens 1 Facult d'expression que possde l'homme. Elle lui permet de communiquer sa pense grce  la parole ou l'criture [Linguistique]. Synonyme langue Anglais language
Sens 2 Tout systme permettant de s'exprimer. Ex Le langage des signes.
Sens 3 Manire de s'exprimer, de communiquer, propre  un groupe. Synonyme jargon
Sens 4 Contenu de ce qui est dit ou crit.

source : http://www.linternaute.com/dictionna...ition/langage/

Bien tent mais perdu :p

EDIT
Pour rester dans le ton, mon langage prfr est Ook!
Il permet de tout faire et seuls les vrais programmeurs (c'est comme un mauvais programmeur mais avec des boulons) peuvent en apprcier la subtilit.

----------


## I_believe_in_code

Dire qu'un bon programmeur est celui qui choisit le langage en fonction de ce qu'il doit faire, c'est un peu lger. Parce que choisir la solution la plus adapte, c'est le b-a-ba. Il n'y a pas besoin d'tre un bon pour cela.

Le bon c'est celui qui, en plus de choisir le langage le plus adapte, est capable d'ETENDRE ce langage de manire  dvelopper l'application voulue plus rapidement, et ce, sans perdre ni en maintenabilit ni en performance. Et c'est bien sr une bte en algorithmique et ventuellement en mathmatiques selon le type d'application.

----------


## vosaray

Le _vrai_ programmeur utilise un langage qu'il a  conu  et programm lui-mme et ceci en se basant sur des langages utiliss par d'autres _vrais_ programmeurs ....

----------


## digital3d

Bon allez je participe a cette question 'masculine', du genre qui a la plus grosse.

Un vrai programmeur est un programmeur qui fait du code dans le langage qu'il maitrise de facon structur, il fait une analyze, il cre des screens, il code de facon propre et structur, il met plein de remarques dans son code, il test, re-test et re-re-test encore, son code est tellement clair, logique, clean, que n'importe quel autre programmeur peut reprendre son code et continuer  travailler dessus. Il n'crit pas 14 fois la mme fonction, il spare son code, une couche data, une couche logistic, et la couche principal du code qui utilise les autres couches. Un vrai programmeur est un programmeur minutieux, expriment. Un vrai programmeur se met  la place de l'utilisateur et pense comme lui qui est non informaticien et programme pour lui ou elle.

On ne dit pas: Newton est un vrai scientifique. Newton est un scientifique dans le domaine de SES recherches. Newton le 'vrai' scientifique ne connaissait pas tout de la science, mais il maitrisait son domaine. De mme le 'vrai' programmeur ne doit pas connaitre tous les langages et les maitriser. Il maitrise a la perfection son domaine, son langage.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,
Un mot de rponse  Kamu
C'est un vieux rve que trouver des outils qui permettront de rendre tout le monde intelligent. a l'tait dj vers les annes 1985, il y avait un langage (j'ai oubli le nom) qui tait cens permettre  la petite secrtaire dbutante de dvelopper les applications les plus puissantes. Essayez donc d'expliquer  quelqu'un qui n'y comprend rien que pour visser il faut le tournevis adapt, cruciforme ou pas etc.

Par chance pour moi, je suis d'accord avec la majorit : c'est un faux problme.
D'ailleurs, c'est un peu comme les langues trangres, si on n'a pas d'oreille (ou qu'on est paresseux) on aura du mal  apprendre une langue trangre, mais si on est dou pour ce genre de chose (respectivement qu'on a de la logique) l'une ou l'autre langue dpend des circonstances ... (pardon du pays o on se trouve  ::D: )

Je vais mme aller plus loin dans la comparaison. J'ai fait du latin pendant 6 ans (je vous assure que c'est long) Je serais incapable de traduire le moindre texte de Csar, encore moins de Tite Live ou de Virgile, mais a m'a appris  raisonner en mathmatique et je n'ai pas eu de difficult quand l'informatique est arrive. 
Cordialement.

----------


## alain.couthures

Un langage permet de dcrire, dans un programme, des fonctionnalits  satisfaire de telle sorte qu'un ordinateur fasse le travail.

Certains langages sont plus ou moins verbeux ou complexes pour le mme besoin et obtenir la preuve que le programme fait exactement ce qu'on attend de lui est souvent difficile.

J'entends de plus en plus parler de programmation fonctionnelle ou dclarative en opposition  la programmation dclarative. J'y contribue moi-mme en implmentant une recommandation du W3C pour se passer d'instructions Javascript dans des formulaires Web riches.

C'est une autre faon de penser l'criture de programmes et cela devrait permettre  d'autres populations que les dveloppeurs d'aujourd'hui de "programmer" eux aussi.

----------


## Marty35

> Le langage c'est juste une syntaxe, ... L'important dans un programme ce n'est pas tant le langage que ce que vous avez fait avec...


D'accord avec toi. Je suis moi-mme ingnieur d'tude de mtier et dveloppeur de formation. 
Le langage est un outil et pour moi, un "vrai" programmeur est celui qui saura exploiter les langages et les outils les plus optimiss pour le traitement dsir.

L'assembleur c'est bien beau et a fait pro mais pour crer un site web c'est plus que complexe. De mme, JAVA est un langage trs appropri pour l'informatique de gestion mais est un peu lourd pour traiter des volumes importants de fichiers plats.

Dons  chaque application ses outils et langages appropris (et non idaux). Les "bons dveloppeurs" sauront les reconnaitre.

----------


## stigma

Le meilleur langage, c'est celui que l'on matrise le mieux.

----------


## sshpcl2

le meilleur language .. 

contient des sleep des pauses qu'on peut faire tourner a l'insu du client, qui reste persuad qu'on travaille d'arache pied sur un programme ou un script qu'on a terminer depuis 1 mois  ::aie::

----------


## antalata

le meilleur langage de programmation .... celui avec lequel on dveloppe des logiciels qui satisfont l'utilisateur.

----------


## I_believe_in_code

> Le _vrai_ programmeur utilise un langage qu'il a  conu  et programm lui-mme et ceci en se basant sur des langages utiliss par d'autres _vrais_ programmeurs ....


Etendre un langage c'est quand mme infiniment plus simple que d'en crer un de A  Z, et c'est une methode de developpement rapide extrmement efficace.

A condition d'utiliser un langage qui s'y prete bien sr, par exemple grce  un systme de macros hyper puissant.

----------


## Pirotes31

le meilleur langage...?

tout dpend du point de vue : 

selon le point de vue du programmeur c'est le langage avec lequel on est le plus  l'aise, grce auquel on aime encore plus passionnment son mtier.

Selon le point de vue de l'employeur, celui qui offre le plus de rentabilit, le plus de productivit, grce auquel il peut se faire plus de bl... sans oublier qu'il veut un mouton  5 pattes, voir qui fait le caf et le mnage.... tout en payant le programmeur au lance-pierre...  :;): 

(quoi, comment a je cherche du boulot et a se voit...??? Naaaaaan!  :;):  )

Personnellement je pense que chaque langage est intressant, a ses possibilits, ses forces et ses faiblesses, mais  la base c'est l'organigramme (ou ordinogramme) qui nous guide (ou devrait nous guider) tous.

Pirotes31

----------


## mrjuls

> Le meilleur langage, c'est celui que l'on matrise le mieux.


@Stigma : trop fort la signature et l'avatar !
 ::D:

----------


## bsadacheng

le VRAI construit le langage le plus adapt au probleme  rsoudre.
Car aucun lanagage generaliste n'est optimal pour aucun problme.
Question??? QUI A DEJA FABRIQUE UN LANGAGE????

----------


## aitrta

Que de temptes dans un verre d'eau. ::): 
Aprs 42 ans de carrire dans le monde informatique sans cesse en "transformation" ou "volution", je viens de prendre ma retraite "active" mais reste disponible pour les gnrations qui me suivent. J'ai donc 65 berges et ai vcu pas mal de situations, plate-formes et langages divers.
Bien sr le premier fut l'assembleur IBM (ds 1968) qui me permit d'asseoir une logique "implacable", sinon on allait dans le mur! 
En fonction de l'employeur, car c'est quand mme lui qui dcide,  ::): , je me suis mis au COBOL (incontournable dans de nombreux environnements de gestion, encore aujourd'hui). 
J'ai tt du RPG, du FORTRAN et suis encore actuellement un adepte trs attentif de Windev, langage avec lequel j'ai dvelopp, il y a  peine quelques mois, de nombreuses applications en priphrie des "gros systmes".
Ceci simplement pour confirmer que l'lite des programmeurs ne se retrouve que parmi les personnes qui, fondamentalement, prennent le temps de s'adapter aux technologies et environnements nouveaux, sans cesse remis en question et qui ont le courage et la curiosit de s'informer et de se former de manire rgulire, voire systmatique.
Le monde de l'informatique est devenu tellement vaste que le nombre de spcialits et spcificits a explos. Tout en restant dans le coup, il y a un mot qui doit rester dans l'esprit de chaque dveloppeur "MODESTIE". Il est devenu impossible de tout matriser, l'lite des dveloppeurs se trouve actuellement parmi des quipes dynamiques qui disposent  la fois des outils ncessaires et d'une cellule RD (recherche - dveloppement) qui est en mesure de prparer l'avenir de chacun.

----------


## Gliberal

Pour ma part j'estime qu'il n'y a pas de langage miracle mais qu'il y a tout de mme un minimum  maitriser.

J'ai rcemment approfondi la question sur mon blog. 

N'hsitez pas  me faire des retours ^_^.

----------


## ylard

Le langage le plus important pour le programmeur, c'est celui qui lui permet de dialoguer avec son client-commanditaire-chef pour comprendre les besoins exprims et sous-jacents et ENSUITE cela lui permettra de slectionner l'(es) outil(s) adapt(s)  la mise en uvre de l'outil requis: donc c'est le franais, l'anglais ou la langue commune aux deux parties.
Dans ma carrire, je me suis rendu compte que 90% des programmes fournis ne correspondaient pas aux besoins parce que le programmeur n'avait pas pris le temps d'essayer de comprendre son interlocuteur. Et le plus beau programme du monde ne sert  rien s'il ne rpond pas  un besoin ...

----------


## esavard

Je trouve la question assez stupide en soi. 	 ::cfou:: 

C'est comme demander  un bniste quel est le meilleur outil de son coffre  outils!

Si il vous rpond "le marteau", eh bien, je n'aimerai pas voir les meubles qu'il fabrique!!! Quand on n'a qu'un marteau, tous les problmes ressemblent  un clou!

Srieusement, il faut choisir le bon outil (langage) pour faire le travail voil tout.  C'est a un bon programmeur.

----------


## malsaso

Bonsoir,

Arrtons de trop philosopher, on a compris il y a des bons et de mauvais programmeurs (comme dans toutes spcialits), donnez-nous des noms de langages, moi qui veux reprendre la programmation je suis perdu, il y a beaucoup de langages (.net VB qui permet de maitriser VBA bien pratique pour Office, c# (plus logique), Java, Perl pyton (les deux derniers je ne les connais pas du tout). On voudrait connaitre les langages minimums  connatre qui offre la possibilit de tout programmer ou ouvre le maximum de possibilit. (je ne parle pas de la faon de programmer).
 ::ccool:: 


Merci.

----------


## oldcat

> Un vrai programmeur sait parfaitement que cette question n'a pas de sens,  car le meilleur langage, c'est celui qui convient  la situation ( la fois technique et logistique). Non, le vrai programmeur, c'est celui qui sait s'adapter et qui ne s'enferme pas dans un langage, justement...
> 
> Teocali


C'est vrai. A mon avis le vrai programmeur c'est celui qui peut s'adapter  n'importe quel langage devant n'importe quelle situation.

----------


## celse

Le meilleur langage c'est celui qui permet de programmer des bugs indtectables par les meilleurs dveloppeurs. Et rciproquement.

----------


## Marty35

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Arrtons de trop philosopher, on a compris il y a des bons et de mauvais programmeurs (comme dans toutes spcialits), donnez-nous des noms de languages, moi qui veut reprendre la programmation je suis perdu, il y a beucoup de language (.net VB qui permet de maitris VBA bien pratique pour Office, c# (plus logique), Java, Perl pyton (les deux dernier je ne les connais pas du tout). On voudrait connaitre les languages minimums  connaitre qui offre la possibilit de tout programmer ou ouvre le maximum de possibilit. (je ne parle pas de la faon de programmer).
> 
> 
> 
> Merci.


Pour rpondre, le plus rpandu et populaire est actuellement java. 
C'est orient objet (trs proche de C), et l'EDI Eclipse est gratuit (eclipse.org). Pour l'utiliser il faut au pralable installer un JDK et une JRE. Ce qui est lourd c'est que l'install des JDK et JRE n'est pas forcment aise et sans embuche. Et puis, au niveau mmoire, Eclipse est gourmand.
Sinon, pour qui prfre un langage plus orient scripting (bien que les dernires versions soient POO), il existe le PERL. Avec ActivePerl et un diteur de texte, il est simple de s'y mettre, d'autant que la doc est lgion. C'est light et l'interface d'ActivePerl permet d'importer les librairies  la demande.
Enfin, pour la cration de sites web, il existe le PHP. Mais l encore, pour tester ses pages, il est ncessaire d'avoir un serveur PHP. Personnellement, j'utilise WAMP qui offre en plus une base MySQL (presque indissociable de PHP). En tuto, je conseille le site. Trs bien fait et sans superflu.

Bien entendu, d'autres langages existent mais ceux-ci sont gratuits et l'aide sur le net est assez rpandue.

----------


## alexandre1975

> Rien compris  la question. Il y aurait donc des vrais programmeurs et des programmeurs en plastique ?


contrairement aux programmeurs en plastique, le vrai programmeur assure en java et en tango argentin (ok, les boucles sont plus compliqus qu'en java.)

----------


## ogaby

Je dirais aussi qu'il y a un langage toujours mieux adapt  ce qu'on veut faire.

J'ai vu un projet dans mon ancienne boite qui a plant  cause d'un mauvais choix de langage. Le projet consistait  faire une appli qui devait sortir des statistiques. Et l il y a de vives discussions entre "tout Java" et "tout C++". Les "tout C++" disaient qu'en Java il y avait avoir des problmes de perfs et les "tout Java" qu'il n'y allait avoir aucun problme. Et pis finalement un chef a sorti que Java c'est moderne et donc c'est mieux. 

Bilan: c'tait vraiment lent et un an aprs, l'appli a presque tait refaite entirement. Et j'ai appris dans les couloirs que la meilleure solution tait de faire presque tout en Java et une petite partie en C ou C++. Mais le problme est qu'il n'y avait plus de dveloppeurs libres pour le faire. Pourtant c'tait un boulot de quelques semaines pour un presta.

Economiser des bouts de chandelles peut vraiment couter cher.  ::roll::

----------


## malsaso

Bonsoir,

Arrtons de philosopher, il y a des bons et mauvais programmeurs partout (comme toutes les spcialits), on voudrait savoir quels sont les langages les plus importants et qui permettent de tout faire, il y en a tellement qu'en s'y perd (.net, java, pyton, php etc). Donnez-nous une liste minimal non exhaustive de langages svp.
Merci
 ::ccool::

----------


## Gliberal

> On voudrait connaitre les langages minimum  connaitre qui offre la possibilit de tout programmer ou ouvre le maximum de possibilit. (je ne parle pas de la faon de programmer).
>  Merci.


En rsum, il faut, pour moi, au moins maitriser 1 langage de chaque type :
 langage  la mode (Java par exemple) langage pragmatique (Rebol, Python ...) langage classique (C, C++ ou Assembleur)

L'article sera d'ailleurs complt ce week-end aprs un retour trs constructif d'un internaute. N'hsitez pas  faire de mme.

----------


## ogaby

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Arrtons de philosopher il y a des bons et de mauvais programmeurs partout (comme toutes les spcialits), on voudrait savoir quel sont les langages les plus importants et qui permettent de tout faire, il y en a tellement qu'on s'y perd (.net, java, pyton, php etc). Donnez-nous une liste minimal non exhaustive de langages svp.
> Merci


Salut,

Pour ce qui est de la philosophie sur ce topic, je crois qu'on y est un peu invit. a peut tre de la philosophie de comptoir certes... mais de la philosophie.

Ensuite, je ne vois pas trop pourquoi il faudrait sortir une liste de langages importants et qui permettent de tout faire... C'est pas vraiment le sujet du topic et dans les pages prcdentes, je n'ai pas vu qu'on demandait cette liste.

Mais si tu veux ma rponse, je te dirais tous.

----------


## hegros

> Arrtons de philosopher il y a des bons et de mauvais programmeurs partout (comme toutes les spcialits), on voudrait savoir quel sont les langages les plus importants et qui permettent de tout faire, il y en a tellement qu'on s'y perd (.net, java, pyton, php etc). Donnez-nous une liste minimal non exhaustive de langages svp.
> Merci


La liste minimale est celle qui est reprsente dans l'index du forum de dveloppez.

Ensuite tu filtres par rapport  "qui permet de tout faire" et l tu vas tomber de haut parce qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de langages avec lequel tu peux tout faire (le tout faire tant une notion vaguement flou)

Par exemple, il y a plus de 95% des langages qui ne peuvent pas servir  crire des programmes pour piloter un ordinateur embarqu dans une navette spatiale ou dans un sous-marin. Cela ne veut pas dire que l'on ne peut pas faire beaucoup de choses avec ces langages mais on ne peut pas tout faire non plus chacun sa spcialit


Ma liste, des langages qui en valent la peine (important dans le sens emploi et varit du domaine technologique) serait quand mme celle-ci :  C, C++, C#, Java, XML.

----------


## jerkeve

je dirais plutt... il y a de bons et de mauvais programmeurs. 
Des esprits tordus et des esprits logiques
Des dveloppeurs clairs et des developpeurs confus.

Le reste... c'est de la cuisine. Tout le monde peut apprendre a faire de la cuisine. Tout le monde n'est ni ne devient pas cuisinier  :;):

----------


## marc_60

Le langage avec lequel je me suis le plus "clat" est l'assembleur, mais je considre, comme beaucoup, que le langage ne compte pas vraiment. Celui-ci dpend du contexte et de l'application.

----------


## shalidan

Si je puis me permettre, moi qui ne suis pas un "vrai" programmeur vu que je passe mon temps sur ce bon vieux basic, et en plus rien que pour m'amuser, j'ai russi plusieurs fois  brancher des jeunes ados qui ne savait pas par quel bout entrer dans le monde merveilleux de l'informatique. Depuis, ils ont tous sans exception laiss tomber mes vieux programmes dmods, mais se sont tous tourns vers d'autres langages. Alors pour moi, le meilleur langage c'est celui qui donne envie de continuer  programmer. Vive le basic!!! ::lahola::

----------


## ahamayed

> Un vrai programmeur sait parfaitement que cette question n'a pas de sens,  car le meilleur langage, c'est celui qui convient a la situation (a la fois technique et logistique). Non, le vrai programmeur, c'est celui qui sait s'adapter et qui ne s'enferme pas dans un langage, justement...
> 
> Teocali


Je pense que Teocali a tout dit  ::ccool:: . un langage de programmation pour une situation donne. Mais aussi il faut prendre en compte le nombre de bibliothques du langage (standards ou tiers), et aussi la communaut de dveloppeurs et utilisateurs particuliers. le mcanisme de compilation est aussi dterminant car il y a lieu de s'intresser aussi  la vitesse d'excution de l'application final selon le langage. un 'bonjour tout le monde ' affich en C est bien plus efficace qu'afficher en java par exemple si on considre la vitesse d'excution. :;):

----------


## dams78

Beaucoup d'entre vous prtende qu'un bon programmeur est celui qui sait s'adapter  la situation, qui va savoir quel langage utiliser, etc.
En gros un bon dveloppeur c'est un architecte?

----------


## Brykou

> Un vrai programmeur sait parfaitement que cette question n'a pas de sens,  car le meilleur langage, c'est celui qui convient  la situation ( la fois technique et logistique). Non, le vrai programmeur, c'est celui qui sait s'adapter et qui ne s'enferme pas dans un langage, justement...


Tout ce qu'il y a  dire sur ce sujet strile est magnifiquement rsum dans ces quelques lignes.

----------


## lopez.tuparles

> Tout ce qu'il y a  dire sur ce sujet strile est magnifiquement rsum dans ces quelques lignes.


 ::ccool:: 
Et de considrer plutt qu'il n'y a pas de mauvais langage mais plutt des mauvais dveloppeurs.  ::mrgreen:: 

La meilleure truelle ne monte pas forcment un mur droit.

----------


## Fanilo

> Bon allez je participe a cette question 'masculine', du genre qui a la plus grosse.
> 
> Un vrai programmeur est un programmeur qui fait du code dans le langage qu'il maitrise de facon structur, il fait une analyze, il cre des screens, il code de facon propre et structur, il met plein de remarques dans son code, il test, re-test et re-re-test encore, son code est tellement clair, logique, clean, que n'importe quel autre programmeur peut reprendre son code et continuer  travailler dessus. Il n'crit pas 14 fois la mme fonction, il spare son code, une couche data, une couche logistic, et la couche principal du code qui utilise les autres couches. Un vrai programmeur est un programmeur minutieux, expriment. Un vrai programmeur se met  la place de l'utilisateur et pense comme lui qui est non informaticien et programme pour lui ou elle.
> 
> On ne dit pas: Newton est un vrai scientifique. Newton est un scientifique dans le domaine de SES recherches. Newton le 'vrai' scientifique ne connaissait pas tout de la science, mais il maitrisait son domaine. De mme le 'vrai' programmeur ne doit pas connaitre tous les langages et les maitriser. Il maitrise a la perfection son domaine, son langage.


Je ne suis pas d'accord sur certains points.
si on veut vraiment rpondre  la question de l'ontologie d'un vrai programmeur (?!) on ne peut pas se passer de "reality distortion field", comme Steve Jobs avec les programmeurs de MacIntosh dans la srie Wizzards of Silicon Valley.
Pour prouver, il faudrait au contraire du genre rcrire 14 fois la mme fonction ET toutes les maintenir en mme temps !
Se serait une preuve de votre capacit maximale de programmation/cration (comme LUI :.), un article de Yale :
http://www.gizmag.com/yale-scientist...o-linux/15037/
D'ailleurs il faut d'excellents programmeurs pour maintenir la cohrence des repositories par ex.

Sinon,
le cas dcisif est celui d'un programmeur qui ne connait qu'un seul langage, peut-il tre bon ? Oui.
Un dbutant ayant un livre sur Html et publiant en ligne une couverture de magazine a un gros potentiel de programmeur.
Un confirm en C uniquement qui arrive  formaliser les fonctionnalits des logiciels commerciaux et en faire la synthse en logiciel libre est un guru de la programmation.
Pour moi connaitre un seul langage est ncessaire et suffisant pour rpondre  la question sur le programmeur.

Dire qu'il faut connaitre plusieurs langages dborde sur la question d'tre programmeur ou faire autre chose. Toute sa vie ne connaitre qu'un seul langage n'est pas motivant. 
Donc tre un bon programmeur est une motivation ncessaire mais pas suffisante.  :8O:

----------


## tresorunikin

Si je dois bien rpondre  la question, je dirai qu'il n'y a aucun langage meilleur que tous les autres.
car les webmestres crieront *Php*, nous les MicroSoftiens: *C#*, tandis que mon ami Xanders (qui utilise Solaris) dira *Java*.
hormis l'assembleur, pre de beaucoup de langages, les trois langages ci-dessous sont au top mais ne sont pas les meilleurs.


*Java*
*C#* (il aurait pris la premire place s'il n'tait pas que Windows)
*Php* (sans concurrent rigide ds le monde du www)

c'est donc par comparaison sur plusieurs plans: facile, rentable, universel, standard...

----------


## gangsoleil

Bonjour,




> les trois langages ci-dessous sont au top mais ne sont pas les meilleurs.
> 
> JavaC# (il aurait pris la premire place s'il n'tait pas que Windows)Php (sans concurrent rigide ds le monde du www)


Je ne sais pas ce que tu entends par "au top", mais ce ne sont pas les plus utiliss. Le dernier classement en date donne :
CJavaC++

http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/conte...pci/index.html

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

> le meilleur langage est celui qui permet une production rapide, un peu normalise sans trop compliquer le taf et SURTOUT une maintenance rapide et pas cher sur le march.
> La performance du language (dans le sens rapidit) n'est absoluement pas un argument ,tant le hardware volue plus vite que le software.



je plussois !  ::ccool::

----------


## dvdbly

> [...]
> La performance du language (dans le sens rapidit) n'est absoluement pas un argument ,tant le hardware volue plus vite que le software.


Mme dans le cas des applications de calcul intensif ?

----------


## bugsan

Un langage qui permet de dvelopper d'autres langages.

EDIT: de cette manire vous tes apte  dvelopper un langage spcifique au domaine d'application ...

----------


## tbarry

> Un vrai programmeur sait parfaitement que cette question n'a pas de sens,  car le meilleur langage, c'est celui qui convient  la situation ( la fois technique et logistique). Non, le vrai programmeur, c'est celui qui sait s'adapter et qui ne s'enferme pas dans un langage, justement...
> 
> Teocali


je crois que tu as la meilleure rponse pour cette question ...

----------


## azerwhite

> La performance du language (dans le sens rapidit) n'est absoluement pas un argument ,tant le hardware volue plus vite que le software.


Euuh, besoin de source l!

Mr Wirth dit tout le contraire.

----------


## pandaloun

Moi je programme en franais, ou l'anglais ( je pourrai aussi en Chinois ) 
Oui j'cris des algorithmes.

En langage algorithmique en texte ou en diagramme comme l'UML.
Puis il faut utiliser un convertisseur qui traduit de l'algorithme textuel ou UML vers de l'ASM, c, c++, PHP, java, etc ..............................

Je suis actuellement entrain de crer des traducteurs de code,  bon entendeur salut !

ALGORITHME 



> Un algorithme est un processus systmatique de rsolution, par le calcul, d'un problme permettant de prsenter les tapes vers le rsultat  une autre personne physique (un autre humain) ou virtuelle (un calculateur). En d'autres termes, un algorithme est un nonc dune suite finie et non-ambigu doprations permettant de donner la rponse  un problme. Il dcrit formellement une procdure concrte. Si ces oprations sexcutent en squence, on parle dalgorithme squentiel. Si les oprations sexcutent sur plusieurs processeurs en parallle, on parle dalgorithme parallle. Si les tches sexcutent sur un rseau de processeurs on parle dalgorithme rparti ou distribu.


UML



> UML (en anglais Unified Modeling Language ou  langage de modlisation unifi ) est un langage de modlisation graphique  base de pictogrammes. Il est apparu dans le monde du gnie logiciel, dans le cadre de la  conception oriente objet . Couramment utilis dans les projets logiciels, il peut tre appliqu  toutes sortes de systmes ne se limitant pas au domaine informatique


liens : 
qu'est ce qu'un algorithme ? 
un portail sur l'algorithmie 
qu'est ce que l'UML ?
OMG UML

----------


## jabbounet

> Moi je programme en franais, ou l'anglais ( je pourrai aussi en chinois ) 
> Oui j'cris des algorithmes.
> 
> En langage algorithmique en texte ou en diagramme comme l'UML.
> Puis il faut utiliser un convertisseur qui traduit de l'algorithme textuel ou UML vers de l'ASM, c, c++, PHP, java, etc ..............................
> 
> Je suis actuellement entrain de crer des traducteurs de code,  bon entendeur salut !


Des mta language,  il en existe dj....
j'ai dj dvelopp des apllis utilisant un mta langage  base de diagrammes UML (KIS pour ceux que a intresse) et les convertissait en C/C++.

si c'est bien fait cela marche plutt bien, mais il n'en reste pas moins que c'est un langage aussi, avec sa syntaxe, ses mots cls, sa grammaire.

Maintenant pour revenir  la question initiale, me concernant il n'y a pas de langage pour "vrai" programmeur. il faut savoir s'adapter  la situation et tre capable d'expliquer ce que l'on a fait ainsi que les choix technologiques retenues pour raliser tel ou tel projet, mais cela n'est pas spcifique au mtier de programmeur.....

----------


## pandaloun

Je vous conseil de jeter un il  cette vido ( aux moins les 10 premires minutes)  :

Les algorithmes, cur de l'informatique  ::ccool::

----------


## gangsoleil

Bonjour,

Je me permets de regrouper ces deux remarques, car elles sont finalement assez proches :




> La performance du language (dans le sens rapidit) n'est absoluement pas un argument ,tant le hardware volue plus vite que le software.





> Puis il faut utiliser un convertisseur qui traduit de l'algorithme textuel ou UML vers de l'ASM, c, c++, PHP, java, etc ..............................


Vous supposez ici que vous avez besoin de performances moyennes, ce qui est le cas d'une partie de l'informatique, mais d'une partie seulement.
Pour tout ce qui est embarqu, les performances du code sont extrmement importantes, car ce sont elles qui dterminent la dure de la batterie. Et c'est grce a des inepties comme celles que vous crivez que l'on arrive a des tlphones ayant des autonomies ridicules : de mauvais programmes qui ne tiennent pas compte de l'environnement, et un hardware qui a force d'tre augment tire trop de jus de la batterie.

Des generateurs de code, il en existe depuis des dixaines d'annes, tu ne feras probablement rien de nouveau dans le domaine. Alors pourquoi ne sont-ils pas plus utiliss, si c'est tellement merveilleux ?

Quant au fait que le hardware volue toujours aussi vite, ce n'est plus forcment vrai, mme pour les serveurs... http://www.developpez.net/forums/d91...re-pertinente/

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Un langage qui permet de dvelopper d'autres langages.
> 
> EDIT: de cette manire vous tes apte  dvelopper un langage spcifique au domaine d'application ...


presque tous les langages permettent de dvelopper d'autres langages  ::): 

mais encore faut-il que tu sois bon en conception de langage  ::): 

Je dirais surtout que l'lite utilise son cerveau, quelque soit le langage utilis  ::):

----------


## LSRouge

> Un vrai programmeur sait parfaitement que cette question n'a pas de sens,  car le meilleur langage, c'est celui qui convient a la situation (a la fois technique et logistique). Non, le vrai programmeur, c'est celui qui sait s'adapter et qui ne s'enferme pas dans un langage, justement...
> 
> Teocali


Je pense aussi que Teocali a tout bien rsum ...
Si on a la logique, on peut s'adapter  tout langage. Bien sur, il faut un peu de pratique ...pour viter les cueils.

----------


## B.AF

Le langage des vrais programmeurs...L'lite des dveloppeurs...Rien que a...

Moi j'utilise un papier et un crayon et surtout ma tte.
Aprs, le reste, c'est de la techno, rien d'insurmontable.

Le vrai programmeur...Parce qu'il y en a des faux, et l'lite des dveloppeurs...

Question en retour : Quand l'lite des dveloppeur rencontre un sujet qu'elle ne connait pas dans un contexte qu'elle ne connait pas, elle fait comment ?
Savoir programmer en assembleur ou en basic, a ne sert  rien, savoir utiliser un langage pour sortir une application,  c'est de la programmation.

----------


## pi-2r

> Je vous conseil de jeter un il  cette vido ( aux moins les 10 premires minutes)  :
> 
> Les algorithmes, cur de l'informatique


 ::merci:: 

j'aimerai bien avoir un Professeur comme a  ::D:

----------


## diopahmadou

Celui qui maitrise le C et l'assembleur ::ccool::

----------


## peesse

Je reste sur ma position en maintenant qu'un bon dveloppeur, c'est un dveloppeur qui sait ce sortir de n'importe quelle situation grce  sa tte.
Celui qui connait X langage mais ne maitrise aucun n'est pas un bon dveloppeur. A l'extrme, j'ai envie de dire que seul des connaissance gnrales sur les mthode de dveloppement et une maitrise de l'algoritmie suffit pour tre un bon dveloppeur.

----------


## oldcat

A mon avis on fait tous fausse route, car la question est de savoir quel est le langage des "vrais" programmeurs, et en ralit il n'y a pas de "vrais" dveloppeur qui utilisent de "vrais" langage. Car il est fort possible qu'est programmeur est trs fort en un tel ou tel langage mais qu'il se plante avec d'autres.
Or on n'est pas tous Oblig de maitriser tout les langages sur le march.
D'o moi je dis que le vrai langage c'est celui qui convienne vraiment  son projet. Et le vrai programmeur c'est celui qui peut s'adapter avec n'importe quel langage,qui correspond  son projet.

----------


## eric95

JAVA

----------


## tresorunikin

Lol

----------


## Robin56

Quel beau sujet  troll (et certains s'y jettent les deux pieds dedans  ce que je vois). 




> Quel est le langage des "vrais" programmeurs ?


C'est simple, un "vrai programmeur" ne rpondra mme pas  cette question.

----------


## Jidefix

Je dirai LISP.
Parce qu'il faut vraiment faire partie de l'lite pour faire un gros programme en LISP...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Quel beau sujet  troll (et certains s'y jettent les deux pieds dedans  ce que je vois).


Ils ne se jettent pas dedans, ils le dterrent.  ::aie::

----------


## Immobilis

Salut,

[MODE CLICHE]Un vrai programmeur c'est celui qui code uniquement avec des bits sous notepad  ::aie:: , il a les cheveux longs, une grosse barbe un pantalon velours ctel et des baskets[/MODE CLICHE]

```
010010010110110100101010100110100100011110110100
```

Au premier coup d'oeil il verra qu'il y a une erreur dans le code ci-dessus  ::P: 

Bon, je sors  ::mouarf:: 

Immo

 ::pc::

----------


## Bluedeep

Vrai programmeur !

Un vrai programmeur c'est a (bon a date, mais il en existe surement une version plus moderne, dans le mme esprit) :



> Real Programmers don't write specs -- users should consider themselves lucky to get any programs at all, and take what they get.Real Programmers don't comment their code. If it was hard to write, it should be hard to understand.Real Programmers don't write application programs, they program right down on the bare metal. Application programming is for feebs who can't do system programming.Real Programmers don't eat quiche. They eat Twinkies. And Szechwan food. (Do not go to eat Szechwan food with a group of Real Programmers unless you are prepared to argue bitterly over the last spring roll.)Real Programmers aren't scared of GOTOs... but they really prefer branches to absolute locations.Real Programmers don't write COBOL. COBOL is for wimpy application programmers.Real Programmers' programs never work right the first time. But if you throw them on the machine they can be patched into working in "only a few" 30-hour debugging sessions.Real Programmers don't write in FORTRAN. FORTRAN is for pipe stress freaks and crystallography weenies.Real Programmers never work 9 to 5. If they are around at 9 AM, it's because they were up all night.Real Programmers don't write in BASIC. Actually, no programmers write in BASIC... after age twelve.Real Programmers can take the scissors off the phone cord.Real Programmers don't write in PL/I. PL/I is for programmers who can't decide whether to write in COBOL or FORTRAN.Real Programmers don't play tennis, or any other sport which requires you to change clothes. Mountain climbing is OK, and Real Programmers wear their climbing boots to work in case a mountain should suddenly spring up in the middle of the computer room.Real Programmers don't do documentation. Documentation is for simps who can't figure out the listing.Real Programmers don't write in PASCAL, or BLISS, or ADA, or any of those pinko computer science languages. Strong typing is for people with weak memories.


J'aime particulirement : _If it was hard to write, it should be hard to understand._  ::mrgreen::

----------


## aravis

> Un vrai programmeur sait parfaitement que cette question n'a pas de sens,  car le meilleur langage, c'est celui qui convient a la situation (a la fois technique et logistique). Non, le vrai programmeur, c'est celui qui sait s'adapter et qui ne s'enferme pas dans un langage, justement...
> 
> Teocali


+1

Cel dit, j'incite tout programmeur se voulant tre un programmeur "complet", sinon un "vrai" programmeur,  jeter un coup d'oeil aux langages objet, et en particulier smalltalk, qui est le saint graal du langage objet. Observez attentivement le bootstrap, c'est tellement beau  ::cry::   ::ccool::

----------


## plouiserre

Pour moi une personne qui appartient  cette lite ne peut penser qu'il pratique un langage destin aux lites de ses pairs. 
Tout ceux qui pensent cela sont des arrogants pdants. A cause de l'orgueil ils ne intresseront pas  d'autres choses qui peuvent se rvler intressantes au final. 
De ce fait les vrais programmeurs faisant parti de l'lite sont ceux qui sont ouverts et sont prts  remettre leur jugement  cause si a se rvle ncessaire. 

 ::): 

Sinon bon sujet de troll.

----------


## bioinfornatics

> Pour moi une personne qui appartient  cette lite ne peut penser qu'il pratique un langage destin aux lites de ses pairs. 
> Tout ceux qui pensent cela sont des arrogants pdants. A cause de l'orgueil ils ne intresseront pas  d'autres choses qui peuvent se rvler intressantes au final. 
> De ce fait les vrais programmeurs faisant parti de l'lite sont ceux qui sont ouverts et sont prts  remettre leur jugement  cause si a se rvle ncessaire. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon bon sujet de troll.


je plussoie

----------


## Barsy

Le Klingon !!  ::mrgreen::

----------

